# Making a hole in the wall without a drill



## AlanS (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi everyone. Can someone please help me? I'm trying to make a few holes (at least an inch deep) in my concrete or brick wall to hang heavier paintings and a large mirror which also carries alot of weight.. I'm really not sure which one it is but I think it's brick since the building is very old and I think that's what they used way back then to separate attached establishments. The wall is covered by about half an inch of sheetrock.
Is there any way to do this without using a drill since I don't own one?
I'd really appreciate your suggestions.
Thanks.

Alan


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

What size hole are you looking to make? What is the hole for? 

FWIW, you can rent hammer drills from Home Depot or other big box stores.


----------



## DavidRobinson (Aug 2, 2010)

If you don't own a drill, I doubt you would own the other tools available that would pull of the job. My advice would be to go out and get a cheap drill - most pawnshops should have a used one available for cheap - it's really the best tool for the job.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You can use a star drill and hammer but trying to keep the hole a consistent size will be tough.

Ole Jim


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You need a hammer drill for this project. You also need the correct masonary bit and wall anchors. Buy one or rent one or borrow one. 
Ron


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Everybody needs an electric drill! There are few jobs that do not require the use of one!
Do yourself a favor and get one. My favorite is a Makita battery drill that I bought in 1987. Its still going strong and i expect that when I'm dead and gone, some lucky soul will be still be using it! :yes:


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Depending on the anchor you are planning to use, a star drill and lump hammer will work, but as others said, life would be a lot easier if you simply rent an electric, or buy a cheap one


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> You need a hammer drill for this project. You also need the correct masonary bit and wall anchors. Buy one or rent one or borrow one.
> Ron


 
Hey Ron, WTH is a "masonary" bit? Never seen one in my life........... :whistling2:



To the OP, a 8-12# sledge hammer should do the trick. No drill, or even electricity, needed.....................


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

jomama45 said:


> Hey Ron, WTH is *a "masonary" bit?* Never seen one in my life........... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> To the OP, a 8-12# sledge hammer should do the trick. No drill, or even electricity, needed.....................


I'm pretty sure it's a bit a missionary uses to drill holes at a Masonic Lodge.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

*Yep*

No doubt about it. Get an electric or battery rotary-hammer drill. You will love yourself for it. I've used a star drill and hammer, and it is OK, but nothing like a drill. You'll need the drill for the next project anyway. Masonry drill bits look funnier than steel drill bits. They have a carbide wedge stuck in the end, and the twists are more frequent in the shaft. Get a bit that matches your anchors' size, and drill away. Anchors come in various forms, and you'll maybe need a hammer for them, and/or a wrench. GL. j


----------

